# Trouble finding life actuarial positions



## mitokondrion (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm contemplating about resigning from my current job overseas. I have already gotten my skilled migrant visa 175 and have started engaging a no of recruitment agencies as well as searching for jobs myself but to no avail.

I was hopeful what I could find a job before heading to australia but It seems that I couldnt find any jobs to fit my experience and one recruiter suggested that i move to permanently as some employers are not keen on having to interview someone overseas.

As this would present a big risk to me financially if i remain unemployed in australia, would it be better if I enter in Australia to satisfy the entry deadline and return back to malaysia or should I take that leap? Is there any other possible options? 

Thanks!


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Hello,

I must say I was surprised by some companies who recommended you move to Australia without first organising a job and then attempt to find work from here. Sure that is one option and increases your chances in some respects as you can easily manage a face-to-face interview, however, I suggest to you that you received some poor advice.

It is certainly possible to arrange interviews, by phone or Skype, from overseas, the likelihood largely depending on the nature of the industry. As an Actuary with a Visa already organised I believe you can achieve your goals. Is your industry banking, insurance, re-insurance? It has been my experience that some companies regularly interview overseas candidates by phone, Skype and on occasion even fly them (my experience is based on large re-insurers based in Sydney). Why could this not be an option for you? 

I hope you remain positive and ignore the negative advice you have been provided so far. You can achieve this from your home location, whilst minimising risk by moving here too early.

I wish you all the best,

Regards,

Daniel
australiaeuropeconnect.com


----------

